# Ohio's Deer-Gun Season Opens with 22,620 Deer Harvested



## Ohio News RSS

COLUMBUS, OH  Hunters checked 22,620 white-tailed deer on Monday, Dec. 2, the opening day of Ohios deer-gun hunting season, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

